# Netzzugriff für Benutzer beschränken



## Pendergast (17. Juni 2006)

Servus,

ich habe hier einen Rechner mit PCLinuxOS stehen und möchte nur dem root-Benutzer erlauben, auf das Internet zuzugreifen. Der Standardbenutzer soll lediglich Zugriff auf den Bereich 10.0.0.0/8 erhalten. Wie kann ich das erreichen?


----------

